# And they thought they knew me



## syrenn

I was always told that it was better to give then to receive. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.

It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.

I have learned a thing. I always give more and better then I receive, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well..It seems we agree.. therefore you must be rather smart..

I give and I get but mostly I give..

Welcome to the Board.. your avatar is enchanting...


----------



## JW Frogen

Has some one has just broke up with their boy or girlfriend?

 In love it is best to be Genghis Khan, just take it, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

That is why half the world has his Mongol genes in them.


----------



## Luissa

What the F is up with the blue?


Gunny, can we make a rule about newbies and the color blue?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Luissa said:


> What the F is up with the blue?
> 
> 
> Gunny, can we make a rule about newbies and the color blue?



... I like a good cat fight..


----------



## California Girl

Luissa said:


> What the F is up with the blue?
> 
> 
> Gunny, can we make a rule about newbies and the color blue?




I did wonder about that. Then I decided that it is actually helpful. It's like a "Don't read this, I'm an idiot" flag. 

Welcome to newbie. Could you type in black like everyone else? Thanks.


----------



## Lumpy 1

So she uses blue.... I don't get it, what's the big deal?


----------



## California Girl

Lumpy 1 said:


> So she uses blue.... I don't get it, what's the big deal?



It's attention seeking.... it is less aggravating than those who enlarge, bold and use red but it does seem that there's an influx of color obsessed posters.


----------



## asaratis

> And they thought they knew me
> I was always told that it was *better to give then to receive*. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.
> 
> It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.
> 
> I have learned a thing. *I always give more and better then I receive*, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.



Welcome. 

 I too give then receive.  I like it when I get back more than I give.


----------



## syrenn

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well..It seems we agree.. therefore you must be rather smart..
> 
> I give and I get but mostly I give..
> 
> Welcome to the Board.. your avatar is enchanting...



Thank you.



JW Frogen said:


> Has some one has just broke up with their boy or girlfriend?



No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.



Luissa said:


> What the F is up with the blue?
> 
> Gunny, can we make a rule about newbies and the color blue?




The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future. 





California Girl said:


> I did wonder about that. Then I decided that it is actually helpful. It's like a "Don't read this, I'm an idiot" flag.
> 
> Welcome to newbie. Could you type in black like everyone else? Thanks.



There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.



Lumpy 1 said:


> So she uses blue.... I don't get it, what's the big deal?



Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some. 




California Girl said:


> It's attention seeking....



If that assumption gives you comfort...




asaratis said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I too give then receive.  I like it when I get back more than I give.



Thank you.


----------



## tommywho70x

welcome. use whatever color you like especially if it's one that will give thin-skinned members with low self esteem an excuse to project the denial of their inadequacies at you.


----------



## Luissa

tommywho70x said:


> welcome. use whatever color you like especially if it's one that will give thin-skinned members with low self esteem an excuse to project the denial of their inadequacies at you.


----------



## syrenn

tommywho70x said:


> welcome. use whatever color you like especially if it's one that will give thin-skinned members with low self esteem an excuse to project the denial of their inadequacies at you.



Thank you.


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..It seems we agree.. therefore you must be rather smart..
> 
> I give and I get but mostly I give..
> 
> Welcome to the Board.. your avatar is enchanting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has some one has just broke up with their boy or girlfriend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's attention seeking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that assumption gives you comfort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I too give then receive.  I like it when I get back more than I give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I don't put people on ignore.
And I am sorry you can't handle a little feed back.


----------



## Gunny

syrenn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..It seems we agree.. therefore you must be rather smart..
> 
> I give and I get but mostly I give..
> 
> Welcome to the Board.. your avatar is enchanting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has some one has just broke up with their boy or girlfriend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's attention seeking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that assumption gives you comfort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I too give then receive.  I like it when I get back more than I give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..It seems we agree.. therefore you must be rather smart..
> 
> I give and I get but mostly I give..
> 
> Welcome to the Board.. your avatar is enchanting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that assumption gives you comfort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I too give then receive.  I like it when I get back more than I give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.
Click to expand...


 They might accuse you of having a low self esteem.


----------



## Gunny

tommywho70x said:


> welcome. use whatever color you like especially if it's one that will give thin-skinned members with low self esteem an excuse to project the denial of their inadequacies at you.



Incorrect.  Red is mine, and my staff's.  It will not be used to post.

Speaking of low self-esteem and feeling inadequate, nothing says "LOOK AT ME" like using glaring colors and large font/all caps.

Edit:  I understand one member does it because of her eyesight.  That's legit.  Doing it to attention-whore is quite another thing.


----------



## hjmick

Gunny said:


> Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.



They can't all be pithy.


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> Sorry, I don't put people on ignore.
> And I am sorry you can't handle a little feed back.




Good to know Luissa, neeither do I.  I rather think the ignore option is  stupid myself. But I just figured I would bring it up if blue was just so offensive. 

Trust me, I handle feed back very well if you didn't notice. I gave as good as I got, if you didn't quite catch or understand that.


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't put people on ignore.
> And I am sorry you can't handle a little feed back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know Luissa, neeither do I.  I rather think the ignore option is  stupid myself. But I just figured I would bring it up if blue was just so offensive.
> 
> Trust me, I handle feed back very well if you didn't notice. I gave as good as I got, if you didn't quite catch or understand that.
Click to expand...


It is not offensive, just annoying. 

And I think you got a little offended by a joke.


----------



## asaratis

Gunny said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..It seems we agree.. therefore you must be rather smart..
> 
> I give and I get but mostly I give..
> 
> Welcome to the Board.. your avatar is enchanting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that assumption gives you comfort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I too give then receive.  I like it when I get back more than I give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.
Click to expand...


Come on, Gunny.  She was quoting four different posters...gotta separate them a bit with some blue type.


----------



## LuckyDan

Welcome.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Welcome.  Your shade of blue is a good shade, the_ other_ shade of blue . . . .not so much, imo.

One of the funnest ways to give is when it's an unexpected surprise!  for the receiver.  

Purple is my least favorite color.


----------



## syrenn

asaratis said:


> Come on, Gunny.  She was quoting four different posters...gotta separate them a bit with some blue type.



Thank you for pointing out that I was responding to several people. And while we are on the subject of blue,that is a lovely sig you have that shows in blue as well.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

WELCOME , SPREAD THE GOOD WORD


----------



## syrenn

Mr.Fitnah said:


> WELCOME , SPREAD THE GOOD WORD



Thank you


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Welcome to the board. I am new here myself, so you are my first welcome. I do like your style, even if your Latin is questionable.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that assumption gives you comfort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might accuse you of having a low self esteem.
Click to expand...


I have none.


----------



## California Girl

tommywho70x said:


> welcome. use whatever color you like especially if it's one that will give thin-skinned members with low self esteem an excuse to project the denial of their inadequacies at you.



I hadn't realized that we needed your permission to post in other colors! My bad. 

Still, I can live with color - it's the* BIG* font that really irritates.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might accuse you of having a low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have none.
Click to expand...


It will be okay, just stay from the blue fonts.


----------



## Gunny

asaratis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've not broken up with anyone. Introductions are supposed to be a bit about ourselves, this is one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F with the blue is because I like blue. It is a standard VBulletin application. If you dont like it I would suggest you also use another VBulletin option blocking me so you wont be so offended by personal style in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is your answer, you have it for yourself. I am not everyone else.  I could type in black but why? Is there something in the TOS that I may have missed about blue? Typing in black is actually lazy, there is no thought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lumpy 1. I am always amazed at how threatening non conformity is to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that assumption gives you comfort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  Another watch me expand three sentences into two pages type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Gunny.  She was quoting four different posters...gotta separate them a bit with some blue type.
Click to expand...


Weak.

FTR, I don't have a problem with the color she has chosen to use.  Blue is not considered an inflammatory color.


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> I hadn't realized that we needed your permission to post in other colors! My bad.
> 
> Still, I can live with color - it's the* BIG* font that really irritates.



I am in total agreement, I need no one's permission to use color, font, or size. 

Interesting California girl that you don't like BIG as your sig is rather large itself. Quite irritating don't you think?


----------



## syrenn

Gunny said:


> FTR, I don't have a problem with the color she has chosen to use.  Blue is not considered an inflammatory color.




Thank you.


----------



## Samson

I for one find blue font relaxing, enchanting, and a little arousing.


----------



## Gunny

syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized that we needed your permission to post in other colors! My bad.
> 
> Still, I can live with color - it's the* BIG* font that really irritates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in total agreement, I need no one's permission to use color, font, or size.
> 
> Interesting California girl that you don't like BIG as your sig is rather large itself. Quite irritating don't you think?
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact, you might not want to push that first sentence.


----------



## Gunny

Samson said:


> I for one find blue font relaxing, enchanting, and a little arousing.



Dude, YOU are aroused if there's a 3 mph breeze ....


----------



## Samson

Gunny said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized that we needed your permission to post in other colors! My bad.
> 
> Still, I can live with color - it's the* BIG* font that really irritates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in total agreement, I need no one's permission to use color, font, or size.
> 
> Interesting California girl that you don't like BIG as your sig is rather large itself. Quite irritating don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, you might not want to push that first sentence.
Click to expand...


This thread needs Octopron.


----------



## Samson

Gunny said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one find blue font relaxing, enchanting, and a little arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, YOU are aroused if there's a 3 mph breeze ....
Click to expand...




Not if its cool outside.


----------



## syrenn

Gunny said:


> As a matter of fact, you might not want to push that first sentence.



With you, perhaps not  lol. With whining members, that may be a different story.


----------



## Samson

Syrenn, let's simply get to the point:

Do you appear, in any way, anything like your avatar?


----------



## Gunny

Samson said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in total agreement, I need no one's permission to use color, font, or size.
> 
> Interesting California girl that you don't like BIG as your sig is rather large itself. Quite irritating don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, you might not want to push that first sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread needs Octopron.
Click to expand...


Are there any that don't, according to you?


----------



## Gunny

Samson said:


> Syrenn, let's simply get to the point:
> 
> Do you appear, in any way, anything like your avatar?





Uncool.  Way ...


----------



## Samson

Gunny said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, you might not want to push that first sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs Octopron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there any that don't, according to you?
Click to expand...


Yes.

But it makes me sad that you realize I'm so shallow.


----------



## Samson

Gunny said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn, let's simply get to the point:
> 
> Do you appear, in any way, anything like your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncool.  Way ...
Click to expand...


*OH YOU WERE WONDERING IT TOO GAWDAMNIT.*

Just for that I'm switching to Blue Font


----------



## Luissa

The avatar looks like a hooker.


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> The avatar looks like a hooker.



So does yours dear, after a bad night and picked up by the cops.


----------



## Samson

Luissa said:


> The avatar looks like a hooker.



Where?

Does she have an address?


----------



## Sheldon

*why can't we all just get along?!?​*CELEBRATE THE RAINBOW OF FONT DIVERSITY! EMBRACE IT!


----------



## hjmick

Luissa said:


> The avatar looks like a hooker.



No, no it doesn't.


----------



## Samson

hjmick said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The avatar looks like a hooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no it doesn't.
Click to expand...






Must you ruin my every fantasy?


----------



## syrenn

Harry Dresden said:


> welcome SYRENN.....are you affiliated with McGill University?....



Thank you. Just curious, why would you think I am with McGill?


----------



## Harry Dresden

syrenn said:


> I was always told that it was better to give then to receive. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.
> 
> It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.
> 
> I have learned a thing. I always give more and better then I receive, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.



welcome Syrenn....are you going or have gone to St Monica College?.....


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome SYRENN.....are you affiliated with McGill University?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Just curious, why would you think I am with McGill?
Click to expand...


You remind Harry of his Mom.


----------



## syrenn

Harry Dresden said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always told that it was better to give then to receive. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.
> 
> It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.
> 
> I have learned a thing. I always give more and better then I receive, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome Syrenn....are you going or have gone to St Monica College?.....
Click to expand...


 Yes, that is my OP. AND you have lost me. First you ask about Mcgill and now St Monica? How about you try asking what you want to know in plain english?


----------



## AquaAthena

There is a quote I have lived by all my life and it appears that you also understand: "It takes far more courage to go against custom than to go against the law." 

**Welcome syrenn!**

Aqua*


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> There is a quote I have lived by all my life and it appears that you also understand: "It takes far more courage to go against custom than to go against the law."
> 
> **Welcome syrenn!**
> Aqua*




Courage I've got, in spades. It also makes you stronger, swimming against the current. 

Thank you


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a quote I have lived by all my life and it appears that you also understand: "It takes far more courage to go against custom than to go against the law."
> 
> **Welcome syrenn!**
> Aqua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courage I've got, in spades. It also makes you stronger, swimming against the current.
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


It does, and welcome!


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> It does, and welcome!



Thank you


----------



## Samson

I'm going to be VERY DISAPPOINTED if syrenn is a 50 yo German VW mechanic with male pattern baldness and a beer belly.


----------



## Harry Dresden

syrenn said:


> Yes, that is my OP. AND you have lost me. First you ask about Mcgill and now St Monica? How about you try asking what you want to know in plain english?



im sorry Syrenn ....i thought i had erased the Mcgill post...you must have grabbed it just before i pulled it.....i had meant to say Santa Monica.....McGILL was a mistake....i was going by your latin thingy ......."Emitte lucem et veritatem".....


----------



## Smilebong

Ok, so I just read your welcome thread. Seems that some people overreacted just a wee bit to your usuing blue font.  

Anyway, it was an interesting thread.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> Ok, so I just read your welcome thread. Seems that some people overreacted just a wee bit to your usuing blue font.
> 
> Anyway, it was an interesting thread.



LOL.... and that is one of the reasons.... i kept on using it!


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I just read your welcome thread. Seems that some people overreacted just a wee bit to your usuing blue font.
> 
> Anyway, it was an interesting thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... and that is one of the reasons.... i kept on using it!
Click to expand...


Good for you.


I joined here 2 days ago and fell in love with this forum.

Then I was banned. So I emailed the webbie. He reinstated me.

Then I was banned again.  And I emailed him again.

Seems that because I work for the man (Very very large Health Care provider) and others who have spammed this board have the same IP address, I was getting automatically banned.

He fixed it, so I give Kudos to him.

Just thought I'd share that on your intro thread.....I don't usually start too many threads.


----------



## earlycuyler

JW Frogen said:


> Has some one has just broke up with their boy or girlfriend?
> 
> In love it is best to be Genghis Khan, just take it, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is why half the world has his Mongol genes in them.



I aint got no mongol jeans. They're Chinese, damn.


----------



## April

Sy's good peeps...I just luvz her to pieces! &#9829;
And, if she ever stopped using her blue font, I'd seriously be worried that something wasn't quite right in her world...


----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> Sy's good peeps...I just luvz her to pieces! &#9829;
> And, if she ever stopped using her blue font, I'd seriously be worried that something wasn't quite right in her world...



lol... well ya cant say i did not live up to my intro or did not warn ya all!!! I give better then i get.....in just about everything.


----------



## Gracie

I have to laugh cuz those complaining about blue font have blue font names if they are a mod.


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> I have to laugh cuz those complaining about blue font have blue font names if they are a mod.


----------



## hortysir

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sy's good peeps...I just luvz her to pieces! &#9829;
> And, if she ever stopped using her blue font, I'd seriously be worried that something wasn't quite right in her world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... well ya cant say i did not live up to my intro or did not warn ya all!!! I give better then i get.....in just about everything.
Click to expand...


I'll take that bet


----------



## syrenn

hortysir said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sy's good peeps...I just luvz her to pieces! &#9829;
> And, if she ever stopped using her blue font, I'd seriously be worried that something wasn't quite right in her world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... well ya cant say i did not live up to my intro or did not warn ya all!!! I give better then i get.....in just about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet
Click to expand...


and damn.... i can give out great reps now too!!!


----------



## Wake

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I just read your welcome thread. Seems that some people overreacted just a wee bit to your usuing blue font.
> 
> Anyway, it was an interesting thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... and that is one of the reasons.... i kept on using it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.
> 
> 
> I joined here 2 days ago and fell in love with this forum.
> 
> *Then I was banned. So I emailed the webbie. He reinstated me.
> 
> Then I was banned again.  And I emailed him again.*
> 
> Seems that because I work for the man (Very very large Health Care provider) and others who have spammed this board have the same IP address, I was getting automatically banned.
> 
> He fixed it, so I give Kudos to him.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that on your intro thread.....I don't usually start too many threads.
Click to expand...


You disapperated again.


----------



## Pop23

syrenn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol... well ya cant say i did not live up to my intro or did not warn ya all!!! I give better then i get.....in just about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and damn.... i can give out great reps now too!!!
Click to expand...


Blue FONT! It's like really really bad beer!!!!

RUN AWAY


----------



## Gracie

Where are you guys seeing blue font? All I see that is blue is the mods nics.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Syrenn's writing is blue but I'm not sure why that would be a problem. Thank goodness I don't bold or I'd really be in trouble, LOL.


----------



## syrenn

Wolfsister77 said:


> Syrenn's writing is blue but I'm not sure why that would be a problem. Thank goodness I don't bold or I'd really be in trouble, LOL.



when i first came on there was another poster who posted in  blue  book antiqua 

And she was pretty far out there.


----------



## Pop23

syrenn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn's writing is blue but I'm not sure why that would be a problem. Thank goodness I don't bold or I'd really be in trouble, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i first came on there was another poster who posted in  blue  book antiqua
> 
> And she was pretty far out there.
Click to expand...


Your evil twin?


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn's writing is blue but I'm not sure why that would be a problem. Thank goodness I don't bold or I'd really be in trouble, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i first came on there was another poster who posted in  blue  book antiqua
> 
> And she was pretty far out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your evil twin?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pop23

syrenn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> when i first came on there was another poster who posted in  blue  book antiqua
> 
> And she was pretty far out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your evil twin?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Iz jus teasin

I'm a teaser


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your evil twin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iz jus teasin
> 
> I'm a teaser
Click to expand...


if you knew her... you would know that's no joking matter.


----------



## Pop23

syrenn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iz jus teasin
> 
> I'm a teaser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you knew her... you would know that's no joking matter.
Click to expand...


You're itchin to neg me now, ain'tcha?


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iz jus teasin
> 
> I'm a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you knew her... you would know that's no joking matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're itchin to neg me now, ain'tcha?
Click to expand...



negged!


----------



## JoeBlam

Well, now your intro has more views than mine. 

But it took ya three years to do it.


----------



## Smilebong

Syrenn, can I get away with this?


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> Syrenn, can I get away with this?



 





 



give it a try


----------



## Pop23

Smilebong said:


> Syrenn, can I get away with this?



Thats sooooooo yesterday


----------



## Smilebong

I love the use of smileys.....very cool.



Wish there was a bong one.


----------



## Smilebong

Pop23 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn, can I get away with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sooooooo yesterday
Click to expand...


You forgot the punctuation.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Well, now your intro has more views than mine.
> 
> But it took ya three years to do it.



You need a much hotter avatar


----------



## Smilebong




----------



## Pop23

Smilebong said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn, can I get away with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sooooooo yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the punctuation.
Click to expand...


No, it was a punctuation cannibal. Seriously, there's one runnin around inside the forum, cause I know it couldn't be my fault.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now your intro has more views than mine.
> 
> But it took ya three years to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a much hotter avatar
Click to expand...


  I rotate the avs....already got a +rep for this one.....crazy-eyes vs. bullet tits....who will win this time?


----------



## Pop23

Just noticed this was a welcome thread for Syreen.

Damn, this threads so old it smells moldy!


----------



## JoeBlam

Pop23 said:


> Just noticed this was a welcome thread for Syreen.
> 
> Damn, this threads so old it smells moldy!



Do tell...ME being here just adds to her total instead of mine....I'm gone.


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this was a welcome thread for Syreen.
> 
> Damn, this threads so old it smells moldy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell...ME being here just adds to her total instead of mine....I'm gone.
Click to expand...


Somebody's jealous.


----------



## freedombecki

JoeBlam said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this was a welcome thread for Syreen.
> 
> Damn, this threads so old it smells moldy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell...ME being here just adds to her total instead of mine....I'm gone.
Click to expand...

 She's worth it, Mr. Blam. You should see her poetry and command of the language. Some people are more than just a pretty face.


----------



## freedombecki

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this was a welcome thread for Syreen.
> 
> Damn, this threads so old it smells moldy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell...ME being here just adds to her total instead of mine....I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Somebody's jealous*.
Click to expand...

Flirting takes many forms, Smilebong. Just sayin'.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I might be three years late, but welcome to the boards, syrenn!


----------



## Smilebong

freedombecki said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell...ME being here just adds to her total instead of mine....I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Somebody's jealous*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flirting takes many forms, Smilebong. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...



Lol. Me? I am happily married.


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Smilebong said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Somebody's jealous*.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting takes many forms, Smilebong. Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Me? I am happily married.
Click to expand...


smilebong.....those 2 words go hand in hand.
lol.


----------



## Connery

freedombecki said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this was a welcome thread for Syreen.
> 
> Damn, this threads so old it smells moldy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell...ME being here just adds to her total instead of mine....I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She's worth it, Mr. Blam. You should see her poetry and command of the language. Some people are more than just a pretty face. *
Click to expand...





You have captured the essence of what makes this board great!!!!


----------



## JoeBlam

Now I'm behind by over 500 views.....OH THE HUMANITY!  

But wait....I have 3 years to recapture the lead!


----------



## syrenn

JoeBlam said:


> Now I'm behind by over 500 views.....OH THE HUMANITY!
> 
> But wait....I have 3 years to recapture the lead!




you will live.


blame Smilebong....he bumped the thread.


----------



## Smilebong

IrishTexanChick said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting takes many forms, Smilebong. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Me? I am happily married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> smilebong.....those 2 words go hand in hand.
> lol.
Click to expand...


It was an accident. I took Mel Gibson's name and rearranged the letters.

I have almost always used this av.


----------



## Smilebong

Joe Blam is on a crusade to get his thread to have more posts than Syrenn.

If you like Syrenn, post here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I thought it was more views, not more posts. LOL


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> I thought it was more views, not more posts. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey, I didn't bump this thread. Blame Smilebong-LOL.


----------



## syrenn

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey, I didn't bump this thread. Blame Smilebong-LOL.


----------



## JoeBlam

syrenn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I didn't bump this thread. Blame Smilebong-LOL.
Click to expand...


I know you're behind this....


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I didn't bump this thread. Blame Smilebong-LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're behind this....
Click to expand...


Its the legs.  You got no legs Joe.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're behind this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its the legs.  You got no legs Joe.
Click to expand...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwwJzNzRAZQ]ZZ Top - Legs (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Bong is lucky I  found out that it is against the rules to neg in the Intro Forum.


----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


> Bong is lucky I  found out that it is against the rules to neg in the Intro Forum.



When the hell did that become a rule?


----------



## Amelia

I don't know.  Took me by surprise when I saw it a coupla days ago.


----------



## Smilebong

"Zone 1": Clean Debate Zone (CDZ) / Introduce Yourself (Welcome Threads): Civil discourse is the focus here, regardless of topic matter. Constructive criticism and debate is the tone. No negative repping. No insulting, name calling, or putting down other posters. Consider it a lesson in Civics.


HM. I did not know this.


----------



## Amelia

So if Bong only posts in the Intro Forum and CDZ, he's safe.


----------



## Smilebong

Maybe I don't post like you, and no one other than you cares to neg me.


----------



## Amelia

Oh hush, how long has it been since I've negged you.


----------



## Smilebong

Hey, anythihng to keep Syrenn's thread above Joe Blam's.


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> Hey, anythihng to keep Syrenn's thread above Joe Blam's.


----------



## Pop23

Welcome to the forum

Did you bring beer?

Hey wait, don't I know you from somewhere?


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Did you bring beer?
> 
> Hey wait, don't I know you from somewhere?



ive got everything......


----------



## Anitabeme

Welcome.

Oh wait, I'm not supposed to be viewing this....


----------



## syrenn

Anitabeme said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm not supposed to be viewing this....



Blame SB.....


----------



## Anitabeme

syrenn said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm not supposed to be viewing this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame SB.....
Click to expand...


Alright, what's SB?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Luissa said:


> The avatar looks like a hooker.



I've never seen such insecure people in all my life.  Her avatar does not look like a hooker.  She is wearing long sleeves with some buttons down the side.  She isn't even showing her face.  She has beautiful legs, pretty hands and you are jealous.  That about sums it up here and I'm through reading for tonight.   

As to Syrenn's choice of font color:  What does it matter?!!  Get a life! 

- Jeremiah


----------



## Ravi

Jeremiah said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The avatar looks like a hooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen such insecure people in all my life.  Her avatar does not look like a hooker.  She is wearing long sleeves with some buttons down the side.  She isn't even showing her face.  She has beautiful legs, pretty hands and you are jealous.  That about sums it up here and I'm through reading for tonight.
> 
> As to Syrenn's choice of font color:  What does it matter?!!  Get a life!
> 
> - Jeremiah
Click to expand...


You aren't very bright, are you?


----------



## Smilebong

Luissa said:


> The avatar looks like a hooker.



No. The avatar looks like a beautiful woman with a short skirt on. Women I work with dress like this all the time, and there is no sex for sale in my workplace.


----------



## Wolfsister77

She probably had a different avatar when she first started posting here in 2010 but I doubt it looked like a hooker. 

Remember these posts are from years ago.


----------



## Sarah G

syrenn said:


> I was always told that it was better to give then to receive. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.
> 
> It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.
> 
> I have learned a thing. I always give more and better then I receive, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.



People always tell me that there are those who will take advantage of this quality but I'm with you on this one.  More often than not, you'll find those who do appreciate and others who are willing to give of themselves as well.


----------



## syrenn

Sarah G said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always told that it was better to give then to receive. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.
> 
> It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.
> 
> I have learned a thing. I always give more and better then I receive, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People always tell me that there are those who will take advantage of this quality but I'm with you on this one.  More often than not, you'll find those who do appreciate and others who are willing to give of themselves as well.
Click to expand...



sadly i got a dose of it today..... it never amazed me how much others expect of me.


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always told that it was better to give then to receive. I will agree with that on some levels. But for the most part who ever invented that never gave anything to anyone or they would have known better then to spout such foolishness.
> 
> It is better to give to those who appreciate and to receive from those who think.
> 
> I have learned a thing. I always give more and better then I receive, and most of them don't even deserve half of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People always tell me that there are those who will take advantage of this quality but I'm with you on this one.  More often than not, you'll find those who do appreciate and others who are willing to give of themselves as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sadly i got a dose of it today..... it never amazed me how much others expect of me.
Click to expand...


Lessons will always be learned when possessing this quality, nevertheless, I would not want to change any aspect of who I am in this regard.

I give out of love( Agape, Éros, Philia, Storge) that is who I am, that is the spirit in which it is given and therein lies who I am. To deny this part of my being is to live a lie and pay a deeper price than those who may mistake it for a weakness or attempt to take advantage of it.


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> People always tell me that there are those who will take advantage of this quality but I'm with you on this one.  More often than not, you'll find those who do appreciate and others who are willing to give of themselves as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly i got a dose of it today..... it never amazed me how much others expect of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lessons will always be learned when possessing this quality, nevertheless, I would not want to change any aspect of who I am in this regard.
> 
> I give out of love( Agape, Éros, Philia, Storge) that is who I am, that is the spirit in which it is given and therein lies who I am. To deny this part of my being is to live a lie and pay a deeper price than those who may mistake it for a weakness or attempt to take advantage of it.
Click to expand...


agreed...it is who i am as well. 

However...it gets annoying at times being on the one way street flowing out.


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly i got a dose of it today..... it never amazed me how much others expect of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lessons will always be learned when possessing this quality, nevertheless, I would not want to change any aspect of who I am in this regard.
> 
> I give out of love( Agape, Éros, Philia, Storge) that is who I am, that is the spirit in which it is given and therein lies who I am. To deny this part of my being is to live a lie and pay a deeper price than those who may mistake it for a weakness or attempt to take advantage of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed...it is who i am as well.
> 
> However...it gets annoying at times being on the one way street flowing out.
Click to expand...


Oh yea.....gets tiresome, but strengthens my resolve in the long run.


----------



## BDBoop

Smilebong said:


> Joe Blam is on a crusade to get his thread to have more posts than Syrenn.
> 
> If you like Syrenn, post here.



Oh, I can view and post like there's no tomorrow. Shit, I'll make this thread my home page.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Ernie S.

Geeez a welcome thread for someone with 10,000 rep. ADMIN must REALLY like her avatars.


----------



## Pop23

Welcome to the forum

Feel free to sit around in your bra and use my keyboard

Really, I don't mind


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Blam is on a crusade to get his thread to have more posts than Syrenn.
> 
> If you like Syrenn, post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can view and post like there's no tomorrow. Shit, I'll make this thread my home page.
Click to expand...


LOL... he has no idea about the truth in that!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Pop23 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Feel free to sit around in your bra and use my keyboard
> 
> Really, I don't mind



WHAT?! I'd have to wear a bra? What the FUCK did I ever do to you??

Bastard!

/storms out of thread


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Feel free to sit around in your bra and use my keyboard
> 
> Really, I don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?! I'd have to wear a bra? What the FUCK did I ever do to you??
> 
> Bastard!
> 
> /storms out of thread
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

Okay, I'm back. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Pop23

BDBoop said:


> Okay, I'm back. Did I miss anything?



Just syreen typing on the keyboard while wearing a bra


----------



## JoeBlam

Short of pulling a "Weiner" here, I'm gonna admit I expected this..... 

Catch me if you can.


----------



## syrenn

JoeBlam said:


> Short of pulling a "Weiner" here, I'm gonna admit I expected this.....
> 
> Catch me if you can.



i think know how they feel..... seeing something that small.... shocking.


----------



## Smilebong

Pop23 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm back. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just syreen typing on the keyboard while wearing a bra
Click to expand...


If she wasn't, she'd be NSFW.  But we know she is shy, reserved and very proper.


----------



## BDBoop

Pop23 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm back. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just syreen typing on the keyboard while wearing a bra
Click to expand...


Unless she was typing with her tits then no. I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha Ha Ha, good intro thread.


----------



## BDBoop

It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving.




who would have thunk it?  

I blame SB!!!!


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who would have thunk it?
> 
> I blame SB!!!!
Click to expand...


At least I can claim credit for something good once in my life.


----------



## BDBoop

JoeBlam said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> who would have thunk it?
> 
> I blame SB!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can claim credit for something good once in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn boy, being an anonymous woman's groupie is your claim to fame and you call ME a "loser"?  ROFLMAO!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the page views!!


----------



## BDBoop

Next I shall sing you the song of my people, "Rainy Days and Thursdays always bring me down."


----------



## JoeBlam

BDBoop said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can claim credit for something good once in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn boy, being an anonymous woman's groupie is your claim to fame and you call ME a "loser"?  ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the page views!!
Click to expand...


No charge.   This is all just a goof for me, or was until bong-boy broke into my thread insulting me....why I don't know.  No reason for you and me to get off on the wrong foot so Howdy Do and maybe we'll end up pals too.


----------



## syrenn

JoeBlam said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn boy, being an anonymous woman's groupie is your claim to fame and you call ME a "loser"?  ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the page views!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No charge.   This is all just a goof for me, or was until bong-boy broke into my thread insulting me....why I don't know.  No reason for you and me to get off on the wrong foot so Howdy Do and maybe we'll end up pals too.
Click to expand...


lol...then get your own thread and don't piss all over mine


----------



## JoeBlam

syrenn said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the page views!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No charge.   This is all just a goof for me, or was until bong-boy broke into my thread insulting me....why I don't know.  No reason for you and me to get off on the wrong foot so Howdy Do and maybe we'll end up pals too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...then get your own thread and don't piss all over mine
Click to expand...


Isn't my thread what this is all about?  How about I spot ya a thousand views to make it fair?


----------



## syrenn

JoeBlam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> No charge.   This is all just a goof for me, or was until bong-boy broke into my thread insulting me....why I don't know.  No reason for you and me to get off on the wrong foot so Howdy Do and maybe we'll end up pals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...then get your own thread and don't piss all over mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't my thread what this is all about?  How about I spot ya a thousand views to make it fair?
Click to expand...


no, i don't believe it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No pissing here, have fun and good morning.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## JoeBlam

Amelia said:


>


----------



## Smilebong

Dear Syrenn,
When I first came to this forum, you were patient with me and explained to me why I got flamed, and you gave me time to adjust. Thank you. I appreciate it.  You were on of my first two friends, Noomi being the other.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> Dear Syrenn,
> When I first came to this forum, you were patient with me and explained to me why I got flamed, and you gave me time to adjust. Thank you. I appreciate it.  You were on of my first two friends, Noomi being the other.







you will ruin my bad ass image with that shit!


----------



## BDBoop

Happy Friday!!!

/tosses confetti madly about


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Syrenn,
> When I first came to this forum, you were patient with me and explained to me why I got flamed, and you gave me time to adjust. Thank you. I appreciate it.  You were on of my first two friends, Noomi being the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will ruin my bad ass image with that shit!
Click to expand...


Nice ass, maybe. Bad ass, I doubt.


----------



## BDBoop

Speaking of asses - 

Nope. Got nothing, sorry. Great mood for me.


----------



## Pop23

Welcome


----------



## BDBoop

Hey! I got a new avatar too.


----------



## Pop23

BDBoop said:


> Hey! I got a new avatar too.



Yours is excellent!


----------



## BDBoop

Thanks! I love the Boop.


----------



## BDBoop

Sixteen minutes to second break, and I am so very bored. I don't even know the last time the phone rang. I think I've had one call since lunch break!


----------



## Bloodrock44

I have to admit. I'm just here for the boobs.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Sixteen minutes to second break, and I am so very bored. I don't even know the last time the phone rang. I think I've had one call since lunch break!



slow time at work.... SUCKS!!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Mornin!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU3Tpx5TImo]Cute chocolate lab puppy loves sliding down stairs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

BDBoop said:


> Thanks! I love the Boop.



It wasn't permanent? Will Sky be coming back soon?


----------



## BDBoop

No ciento.

Erm, uno momento, por favor. Yo quiero, Taco Bell. Felice Navidad.


----------



## PixieStix

BDBoop said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Cute chocolate lab puppy loves sliding down stairs - YouTube


----------



## BDBoop

Is that an adorable puppy, or what?


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

#AllHailSyrenn



How hard would it be to get that to trend on Twitter?


----------



## BDBoop

Very.


----------



## Amelia

Then I better get started!


----------



## Dot Com

IDK anything about this syrenn user other than she uses erotic stock avie's & has a forum within a forum like FoxFyre.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

So I am supposed to stay up all night, lest my schedule get completely thrown off. However, I do believe I sprained my jaw on that last yawn.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> So I am supposed to stay up all night, lest my schedule get completely thrown off. However, I do believe I sprained my jaw on that last yawn.



lol.... It sucks when you have to stay up to keep on schedule.


----------



## BDBoop

It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.



my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.


----------



## BDBoop

Yeah, did that one in reverse. Fell asleep at midnight, woke at 4.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good morning, enjoy the day!!


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.
Click to expand...


So, you got a baby to feed?


----------



## Pop23

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you got a baby to feed?
Click to expand...


Or she's a vampire?


----------



## PixieStix

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you got a baby to feed?
Click to expand...


Baby kittens. She is a foster mom to abandoned kittens. At least that is what I think she is referring to


----------



## Bloodrock44

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.
Click to expand...


*Oh Jaysus, Joseph and Mary! Who's the lucky kid? *


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think it's kittens. She fosters kittens. And has about 10 of her own too. :0


----------



## Pop23

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think it's kittens. She fosters kittens. And has about 10 of her own too. :0



That doesn't mean she's not also a vampire

Even the undead need a hobby


----------



## Wolfsister77

Pop23 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's kittens. She fosters kittens. And has about 10 of her own too. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean she's not also a vampire
> 
> Even the undead need a hobby
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

Ola!


----------



## Smilebong

PixieStix said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you got a baby to feed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baby kittens. She is a foster mom to abandoned kittens. At least that is what I think she is referring to
Click to expand...


I can't do that.  Kid is allergic to cats.


----------



## BDBoop

Sister is allergic to cats.

I miss cats.


----------



## syrenn

bdboop said:


> yeah, did that one in reverse. Fell asleep at midnight, woke at 4.



lol....


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does.  My shift would normally end between 4-5 a.m., so I'll try to hang on til four at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last feeding is at midnight....and the next is at 4... and it takes 3 hours to get to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you got a baby to feed?
Click to expand...


foster kittens.... bottle feeders.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you got a baby to feed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby kittens. She is a foster mom to abandoned kittens. At least that is what I think she is referring to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't do that.  Kid is allergic to cats.
Click to expand...


lol.... i am allergic and have asthma. Scratches or bites could be a bit dangerous since i am also allergic to antibiotics..... But i still do it.


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby kittens. She is a foster mom to abandoned kittens. At least that is what I think she is referring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do that.  Kid is allergic to cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.... i am allergic and have asthma. Scratches or bites could be a bit dangerous since i am also allergic to antibiotics..... But i still do it.
Click to expand...


Wow, you are committed. My sister in law works at a shelter and rescues dogs and cats all the time. She ahs 4 dogs and 5 cats, 2 horses and 10 or so chickens.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do that.  Kid is allergic to cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... i am allergic and have asthma. Scratches or bites could be a bit dangerous since i am also allergic to antibiotics..... But i still do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you are committed. My sister in law works at a shelter and rescues dogs and cats all the time. She ahs 4 dogs and 5 cats, 2 horses and 10 or so chickens.
Click to expand...

lol... your sister has more then me!  

How can you refuse a kitten? ...i sure cant.


----------



## BDBoop

I can't, no.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Before I had my daughter I volunteered at the local Humane Society and did dog rehab and rescue. It's very rewarding but the problem is, then you want to take them all home and our house only holds the 2 dogs and 3 cats we currently own, LOL. 

But yes, it is a very needed thing to foster. They are always looking for people that can help, and what a great thing to do if you can.


----------



## syrenn

Wolfsister77 said:


> Before I had my daughter I volunteered at the local Humane Society and did dog rehab and rescue. It's very rewarding but the problem is, then you want to take them all home and our house only holds the 2 dogs and 3 cats we currently own, LOL.
> 
> But yes, it is a very needed thing to foster. They are always looking for people that can help, and what a great thing to do if you can.



LOL... how do you think ive ended up with 10 cats or our own?


----------



## Pop23

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby kittens. She is a foster mom to abandoned kittens. At least that is what I think she is referring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do that.  Kid is allergic to cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.... i am allergic and have asthma. Scratches or bites could be a bit dangerous since i am also allergic to antibiotics..... But i still do it.
Click to expand...


Wow, that certainly is admirable!


----------



## JoeBlam

Going by Wolfsister77's standard, how is this thread, over two years old, sill an introduction thread?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Stop trying to start a flame in an intro. thread JoeBlam.


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> Stop trying to start a flame in an intro. thread JoeBlam.



I'm only asking the same question you asked me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I never asked you that.


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> I never asked you that.



You said my thread didn't seem much like an introduction thread ANYMORE....so why is this one when it's only chitchat between old pals?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Your story keeps changing about what I said doesn't it? You should never ASS U ME anything about me.

You are lucky this is an intro thread and certain rules apply.

Oh, and have a great day!!


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> Your story keeps changing about what I said doesn't it? You should never ASS U ME anything about me.
> 
> You are lucky this is an intro thread and certain rules apply.
> 
> Oh, and have a great day!!



Ah, okay, so there's no time-limit....thanks for being so kind and informative....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually Intense came in and said no flaming in intro threads to Smilebong so I came back to this one and started chatting again. I really don't give a shit. One measly comment where I said it didn't seem like an intro anymore and you got your panties in a knot. 

Get over it.

And have a nice day!!


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually Intense came in and said no flaming in intro threads to Smilebong so I came back to this one and started chatting again. I really don't give a shit. One measly comment where I said it didn't seem like an intro anymore and you got your panties in a knot.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> And have a nice day!!



I don't wear panties, not anything to get over, just asked a question is all...one I assumed you'd asked me....nevermind.

p.s. imagine how many views I'll have in two years.....250,000 maybe?  Well, I can see I'm not welcome here so I'll be on my way.


----------



## BDBoop

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your story keeps changing about what I said doesn't it? You should never ASS U ME anything about me.
> 
> You are lucky this is an intro thread and certain rules apply.
> 
> Oh, and have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, okay, so there's no time-limit....thanks for being so kind and informative....
Click to expand...


And thanks again for the thread bumps!


----------



## BDBoop

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Intense came in and said no flaming in intro threads to Smilebong so I came back to this one and started chatting again. I really don't give a shit. One measly comment where I said it didn't seem like an intro anymore and you got your panties in a knot.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> And have a nice day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear panties, not anything to get over, just asked a question is all...one I assumed you'd asked me....nevermind.
> 
> p.s. imagine how many views I'll have in two years.....250,000 maybe?  Well, I can see I'm not welcome here so I'll be on my way.
Click to expand...


Wow! Now see, in two years, I hope to have actually written a couple of books, and started a business with an old friend. Your dreams seem a bit ... lacking.


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... i am allergic and have asthma. Scratches or bites could be a bit dangerous since i am also allergic to antibiotics..... But i still do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are committed. My sister in law works at a shelter and rescues dogs and cats all the time. She ahs 4 dogs and 5 cats, 2 horses and 10 or so chickens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... your sister has more then me!
> 
> How can you refuse a kitten? ...i sure cant.
Click to expand...


I was at her house and she had rescued 4 kitties and this one had me.........almost.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are committed. My sister in law works at a shelter and rescues dogs and cats all the time. She ahs 4 dogs and 5 cats, 2 horses and 10 or so chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... your sister has more then me!
> 
> How can you refuse a kitten? ...i sure cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was at her house and she had rescued 4 kitties and this one had me.........almost.
Click to expand...

 russian blues!


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol... your sister has more then me!
> 
> How can you refuse a kitten? ...i sure cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at her house and she had rescued 4 kitties and this one had me.........almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> russian blues!
Click to expand...


Is that what it is?  One was totally black and it was the first to go.  I could not stop playing with them.


----------



## Ropey

BDBoop said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your story keeps changing about what I said doesn't it? You should never ASS U ME anything about me.
> 
> You are lucky this is an intro thread and certain rules apply.
> 
> Oh, and have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, okay, so there's no time-limit....thanks for being so kind and informative....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And thanks again for the thread bumps!
Click to expand...




Yeah, I had thought it seemed counter intuitive/productive.


----------



## BDBoop

Ya think?


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at her house and she had rescued 4 kitties and this one had me.........almost.
> 
> 
> 
> russian blues!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what it is?  One was totally black and it was the first to go.  I could not stop playing with them.
Click to expand...


yep, it has russian blue in it. I LOVE russian blues and have two of my own.


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> russian blues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what it is?  One was totally black and it was the first to go.  I could not stop playing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, it has russian blue in it. I LOVE russian blues and have two of my own.
Click to expand...


Do you take a lot of meds so you don't have allergic reactions?


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what it is?  One was totally black and it was the first to go.  I could not stop playing with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it has russian blue in it. I LOVE russian blues and have two of my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you take a lont of meds so you don't have allergic reactions?
Click to expand...


an allergy pill every day....and lots and lots of vacuuming!


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, it has russian blue in it. I LOVE russian blues and have two of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you take a lont of meds so you don't have allergic reactions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> an allergy pill every day....and lots and lots of vacuuming!
Click to expand...


You are too good for me.  I would not put that much out for cats, even though I like them.


----------



## freedombecki

Smilebong said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at her house and she had rescued 4 kitties and this one had me.........almost.
> 
> 
> 
> russian blues!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what it is? One was totally black and it was the first to go. I could not stop playing with them.
Click to expand...

 Aw, this one has "DO YOU WUV ME?" written all over its cute little face!


----------



## BDBoop

We're having a heat wave. Can't wait for my favorite season, just around the corner.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> We're having a heat wave. Can't wait for my favorite season, just around the corner.



we get our heat in September.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're having a heat wave. Can't wait for my favorite season, just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we get our heat in September.
Click to expand...


May 2nd, we got thirteen inches of snow. May 12th, 98°.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're having a heat wave. Can't wait for my favorite season, just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we get our heat in September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May 2nd, we got thirteen inches of snow. May 12th, 98°.
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

Yup. Twas ridiculous.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I iz here, postin in yo thread. Let the rise in view count begin.


----------



## BDBoop

Rat in the Hat said:


> I iz here, postin in yo thread. Let the rise in view count begin.



Okay, just ignore me in a *P*arlia*M*entary fashion.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## syrenn

Wolfsister77 said:


>


----------



## BDBoop

I love this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzR8e6M33fE]Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BDBoop said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I iz here, postin in yo thread. Let the rise in view count begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just ignore me in a *P*arlia*M*entary fashion.
Click to expand...


Not ignoring you. I was busy in another browswer.


----------



## BDBoop

Rat in the Hat said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I iz here, postin in yo thread. Let the rise in view count begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just ignore me in a *P*arlia*M*entary fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not ignoring you. I was busy in another browswer.
Click to expand...


Oh, no. I meant that literally. You've got it covered. I PM'd before I saw you here.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> I love this video.
> 
> Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube




lol.... i tell ya, we got posters like that. 

The funniest thing was the dog....


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this video.
> 
> Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... i tell ya, we got posters like that.
> 
> The funniest thing was the dog....
Click to expand...


Exactly!! "What on _earth_ is going on in - oh."


----------



## Bloodrock44

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this video.
> 
> Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... i tell ya, we got posters like that.
> 
> The funniest thing was the dog....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!! "What on _earth_ is going on in - oh."
Click to expand...


*I think I pooped my pants.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this video.
> 
> Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... i tell ya, we got posters like that.
> 
> The funniest thing was the dog....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!! "What on _earth_ is going on in - oh."
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

joeblow dont have chance 
I love it when people make it easy


----------



## BDBoop

Rat, you just set the standard for "YOU ROCK!"


----------



## testarosa

freedombecki said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> russian blues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what it is? One was totally black and it was the first to go. I could not stop playing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, this one has "DO YOU WUV ME?" written all over its cute little face!
Click to expand...


My DD is doing homework behind me as I'm scrolling the thread and went <SQUEAL>!!!!!!!!!!  Whose KITTY IS THAT!?


----------



## testarosa

BDBoop said:


> Rat, you just set the standard for "YOU ROCK!"



Ain't dat da truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BDBoop said:


> Rat, you just set the standard for "YOU ROCK!"


----------



## Toro

Hi syrenn

It's a pleasure to meet you finally.

Nice avie BTW.


----------



## syrenn

Toro said:


> Hi syrenn
> 
> It's a pleasure to meet you finally.
> 
> Nice avie BTW.




Hiya toro.... about damn time you said hello!!!

did you reset your rep?


----------



## Toro

BDBoop said:


> I love this video.
> 
> Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube



[youtube]we9_CdNPuJg[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi syrenn
> 
> It's a pleasure to meet you finally.
> 
> Nice avie BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya toro.... about damn time you said hello!!!
> 
> did you reset your rep?
Click to expand...


I did, yes.

I am a long way from you!


----------



## syrenn

Toro said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this video.
> 
> Baby goat sees herself in the mirror. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]we9_CdNPuJg[/youtube]
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

That's hilarious.


----------



## Toro

So how are things in San Francisco today?


----------



## syrenn

Toro said:


> So how are things in San Francisco today?



the sun is just starting to make the overcast look bright..... not sure how it is downtown though. The bay bridge closes tonight for 5 days... so the nightmare is coming!


----------



## Toro

I'm out there in October, so make sure it's open by then!


----------



## syrenn

Toro said:


> I'm out there in October, so make sure it's open by then!




i sure hope it will be open by then! But ya never quite know.


----------



## Gracie

It's all foggy and ugly where you are Syrenn? It is  here. I hate it. I want some SUN!!


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> It's all foggy and ugly where you are Syrenn? It is  here. I hate it. I want some SUN!!



right now, the low hanging drippy rolling fog is gone from the ground. Its a bit higher up..... no blue sky or sun though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all foggy and ugly where you are Syrenn? It is  here. I hate it. I want some SUN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now, the low hanging drippy rolling fog is gone from the ground. Its a bit higher up..... no blue sky or sun though.
Click to expand...


You want sun? I'll send you some of ours.

We're being quick fried to a crackly crunch here.


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all foggy and ugly where you are Syrenn? It is  here. I hate it. I want some SUN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now, the low hanging drippy rolling fog is gone from the ground. Its a bit higher up..... no blue sky or sun though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want sun? I'll send you some of ours.
> 
> We're being quick fried to a crackly crunch here.
Click to expand...




i say we mix it up and we can all get what we want!


----------



## Gracie

It's been this damn fog for 3 days now. Before that, it was sunny and warm.
I see it out there...hovering....waiting to roll in thicker tonight. Arrrggg.


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> It's been this damn fog for 3 days now. Before that, it was sunny and warm.
> I see it out there...hovering....waiting to roll in thicker tonight. Arrrggg.



its been like this for a long time now.... sucks!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> right now, the low hanging drippy rolling fog is gone from the ground. Its a bit higher up..... no blue sky or sun though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want sun? I'll send you some of ours.
> 
> We're being quick fried to a crackly crunch here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say we mix it up and we can all get what we want!
Click to expand...


That would be great. It would sure beat being able to fry troll chips on the hood of my car. 



Sorry, I just read further up the thread.


----------



## Bloodrock44

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been this damn fog for 3 days now. Before that, it was sunny and warm.
> I see it out there...hovering....waiting to roll in thicker tonight. Arrrggg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been like this for a long time now.... sucks!
Click to expand...


*We've had the rainiest summer ever here. A foot or more above normal. My yard is luscious. *


----------



## Anitabeme

Hi Syrenn! Welcome to the board!

Oh.............


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want sun? I'll send you some of ours.
> 
> We're being quick fried to a crackly crunch here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say we mix it up and we can all get what we want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be great. It would sure beat being able to fry troll chips on the hood of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just read further up the thread.
Click to expand...



omg... i should neg you for the maddie impersonation!


----------



## syrenn

Anitabeme said:


> Hi Syrenn! Welcome to the board!
> 
> Oh.............





hihihihihihihi!!!!!


thanks.... good to meet you too.


----------



## Pop23

Welcome to our home Syreen

Hope you enjoy the boards


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i say we mix it up and we can all get what we want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great. It would sure beat being able to fry troll chips on the hood of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just read further up the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> omg... i should neg you for the maddie impersonation!
Click to expand...


If you neg me I will edit, delete and repost all my posts in every last one of your threads.


Just sayin'


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great. It would sure beat being able to fry troll chips on the hood of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just read further up the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg... i should neg you for the maddie impersonation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you neg me I will edit, delete and repost all my posts in every last one of your threads.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
Click to expand...



*gulp*...*gulp*... you mean.... hes a sock of ..... *gulp*.... hers???????

holy shit, that would explain all the crazy psycho shit.


----------



## Amelia

Rat has mad powers.


----------



## Pop23

Welcome young lady

Just a word of warning

Watch out for the Canadians on the board, they're a ruthless bunch.


----------



## MeBelle

So [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]  do they know you now?


----------



## Bloodrock44

I'm watching you young lady. I have amazing powers of observation.
I've got wild staring eyes.
I've got a strong urge to fly.
But I've got nowhere to fly to...fly to...fly to...fly to


----------



## Ropey

Amelia said:


> Rat has mad powers.



Mad powers of iggy.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Bloodrock44 said:


> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?



Page views, they are like everything!!


----------



## Ropey

Wolfsister77 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page views, they are like everything!!
Click to expand...


OMG

Sally Field had a page view moment then. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl_NpdAy3WY]"You like me!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> Welcome young lady
> 
> Just a word of warning
> 
> Watch out for the Canadians on the board, they're a ruthless bunch.




yeah, that toro..... got to watch him like a hawk!


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> So [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]  do they know you now?



some do.....


----------



## syrenn

Bloodrock44 said:


> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?



lol.... not much. I hate doing intros..  I did not one for one specific reason.... as a joke on a neighbor!


----------



## Bloodrock44

syrenn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... not much. I hate doing intros..  I did not one for one specific reason.... as a joke on a neighbor!
Click to expand...


*Do I know you?*


----------



## syrenn

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... not much. I hate doing intros..  I did not one for one specific reason.... as a joke on a neighbor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do I know you?*
Click to expand...




do you? 



lol


----------



## freedombecki

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... not much. I hate doing intros.. I did not one for one specific reason.... as a joke on a neighbor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do I know you?*
Click to expand...

 See, by not introducing yourself, you missed a big warm welcome from the hottest gals on the internet, Bloodrock.


----------



## Bloodrock44

freedombecki said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... not much. I hate doing intros.. I did not one for one specific reason.... as a joke on a neighbor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I know you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, by not introducing yourself, you missed a big warm welcome from the hottest gals on the internet, Bloodrock.
Click to expand...


*True dat. But they still make my putter flutter!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Amelia said:


> Rat has mad powers.



So does the new poster named "god". His Introductions thread has over 4,100 views in one day!!


----------



## testarosa

God's here?

Who knew!


----------



## Bloodrock44

testarosa said:


> God's here?
> 
> Who knew!



*Bless you my child.*


----------



## Amelia

Rat in the Hat said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat has mad powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does the new poster named "god". His Introductions thread has over 4,100 views in one day!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Amelia said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat has mad powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does the new poster named "god". His Introductions thread has over 4,100 views in one day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*HE'S OVER 4,400 NOW!!!*


----------



## testarosa

Everyone wanting to know what God looks like.


----------



## Bloodrock44

testarosa said:


> Everyone wanting to know what God looks like.



*George Burns of course.*


----------



## Toro

Rat in the Hat said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat has mad powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does the new poster named "god". His Introductions thread has over 4,100 views in one day!!
Click to expand...


I have never been more impressed in the history of history as I have by that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Toro said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat has mad powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does the new poster named "god". His Introductions thread has over 4,100 views in one day!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never been more impressed in the history of history as I have by that.
Click to expand...


You think that's impressive? Now he's up to 5,771 views.

Joe must look like this by now.


----------



## Pop23

Bloodrock44 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wanting to know what God looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *George Burns of course.*
Click to expand...


Smells like sugar

Tastes like chicken (that's the rumor)


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did introduce myself here. Did I miss out on anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... not much. I hate doing intros..  I did not one for one specific reason.... as a joke on a neighbor!
Click to expand...


Your views is up to 19,000.

Interesting that another poster wants to top that.

Who actually cares.

I dropped off my daughter to college today.  It has not hit me yet.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Anyone watching the Carolina-Carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go Carolina!


----------



## Smilebong

Bloodrock44 said:


> Anyone watching the Carolina-Carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go Carolina!



Yay Carolina. South, that is.


----------



## Pop23

smilebong said:


> bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone watching the carolina-carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go carolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay carolina. South, that is.
Click to expand...


it's college football season!

Everybody wins


----------



## Bloodrock44

Pop23 said:


> smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone watching the carolina-carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go carolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay carolina. South, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's college football season!
> 
> Everybody wins
Click to expand...


*Except Carolina*


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Carolina-Carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go Carolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Carolina. South, that is.
Click to expand...



and you...


 


see the meltdown you started by bumping old intros?


----------



## Smilebong

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Carolina-Carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go Carolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Carolina. South, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the meltdown you started by bumping old intros?
Click to expand...


HA. It is fun.


----------



## PixieStix

I am posting in the historical introductory threads, maybe I should bump mine? . Actually I would be embarrassed, there were like 3 posts


----------



## Amelia

Is that a dare?


----------



## PixieStix

Amelia said:


> Is that a dare?


Oh no it isn't..... it is truly pitiful


----------



## Amelia

Awww ... not everyone can be JoeBlam but we love you anyway.


----------



## freedombecki

PixieStix said:


> I am posting in the historical introductory threads, maybe I should bump mine? . Actually I would be embarrassed, there were like 3 posts


That's what mine was like before @Lumpy1 bumped it sometime later.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Smilebong said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Carolina-Carolina game? Carolina is ahead 17-7. Carolina will win fer sure. Go Carolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Carolina. South, that is.
Click to expand...


*Yep. Carolina won!*


----------



## Pop23

Welcome noob


----------



## Lumpy 1

freedombecki said:


> pixiestix said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am posting in the historical introductory threads, maybe i should bump mine? . Actually i would be embarrassed, there were like 3 posts :d
> 
> 
> 
> that's what mine was like before @lumpy1 bumped it sometime later.
Click to expand...


It was a fun thread...


----------



## Mertex

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can claim credit for something good once in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn boy, being an anonymous woman's groupie is your claim to fame and you call ME a "loser"?  ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly anonymous.  It is me in my av.
> 
> And remember the rules, or did they not teach you to abide by ruels when you were in the military?
> *
> No flaming in intro threads.*
Click to expand...



Damn, did anyone tell you that you look a bit like Aaron Paul?


----------



## Mertex

BDBoop said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Cute chocolate lab puppy loves sliding down stairs - YouTube




That is too damn cute!


----------



## Smilebong

Mertex said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn boy, being an anonymous woman's groupie is your claim to fame and you call ME a "loser"?  ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly anonymous.  It is me in my av.
> 
> And remember the rules, or did they not teach you to abide by ruels when you were in the military?
> *
> No flaming in intro threads.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, did anyone tell you that you look a bit like Aaron Paul?
Click to expand...


THe only person I have been likened to is Bob Saggett.


----------



## Mertex

Smilebong said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly anonymous.  It is me in my av.
> 
> And remember the rules, or did they not teach you to abide by ruels when you were in the military?
> *
> No flaming in intro threads.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, did anyone tell you that you look a bit like Aaron Paul?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe only person I have been likened to is Bob Saggett.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Smilebong said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly anonymous.  It is me in my av.
> 
> And remember the rules, or did they not teach you to abide by ruels when you were in the military?
> *
> No flaming in intro threads.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, did anyone tell you that you look a bit like Aaron Paul?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe only person I have been likened to is Bob Saggett.
Click to expand...


People tell me I looked like Rebecca De Mornay, I would proceed to argue with them


----------



## Samson

PixieStix said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, did anyone tell you that you look a bit like Aaron Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe only person I have been likened to is Bob Saggett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People tell me I looked like Rebecca De Mornay, I would proceed to argue with them
Click to expand...


Perhaps they meant that being in your company was Risky Business


----------



## Smilebong

PixieStix said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, did anyone tell you that you look a bit like Aaron Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe only person I have been likened to is Bob Saggett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People tell me I looked like Rebecca De Mornay, I would proceed to argue with them
Click to expand...


Countess De Winter in The Three Musketeers.  She was HAWT.


----------

